# Outbound lighting coupon



## TXrocks (Apr 22, 2014)

Any discount codes out there? I'm fixing to order a downhill set or a trail and hangover. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## MudBike (Oct 22, 2005)

Bump. Will there be any Black Friday discounts for Outbound Lighting?


----------



## biking_tg (Dec 27, 2018)

There is a 25 USD discount for the Trail and Road Edition (No discount for the hangover) until monday. Out of stock, seems to be on backorder, but you can still get the discount.


----------

